# Шейный остеохондроз и нейросенсональная тугоухость



## Андрей101 (28 Ноя 2015)

Добрый день, зарегистрировался здеь, т.к. уже не понимаю что со мной происходит и как это лечить, очень надеюсь услышать тут какой то совет.
Имеет следующее, год назад начался сильный гул в ухе, со снижением слуха, патологии по ушам нет, диагностировали НСТ, пошел лечиться после 2,5 недель, положили в стационар прокапали винпоцитин, пирацитам и актовигин с витаминов Б, в течении 10 дней. На 6 капельницу появилось улучшения, снизился гул, но при этом остались посторонние писки, ну как я понял они не мешали слуху. 
После этого еще месяц проаил это в таблетках и на этом закончил лечение, снижение было до 70 дб по высоким чистотам и 45 по средним. Через полгода снова пошел сделал аудиограмму и был удивлен что средние чистоты практически восстановились а высокие вышли на 50 дб.
Ровно через год после появления первого гула в ухе, снова он появляется, снижение идет по низким чистотам до 30 дб и высоким до 50 дб, при чем уже вместе с заложенностями ушей (как будто в самолете) прохожу такой же курс, гул чуть уходит но не полностью. Делаю МРТ головы и шеи, говорят начальный остеохондроз, соответсвенно начинаю заниматься им (массаж, укреплени мышщ, зарядка и блокады в шейный отдел) за 12 сеансов гул полностью уходит и восстанавливается прошлое состояние.
Через месяц решаю по делать массаж воротниковой зоны т.к. надо заниматься остеохондрозом, но получается очень интересная вещь, после 2 массажа, снова появляется гул в ухе и заложенность ушей, при чем с утра очень сильно шумит к вечеру гул уменьшается, соотвесвенно и слух восстанавливается и так на протяжении 6 дней. Снова иду на капельницы и блокады в шею, но сейчас уже не аткой эффект, т.к. гул совсем не прошел, а после всего этого даже остался на уровне как был, хотя в течении лечения были дни когда он полностью уменьшался.
Еще заметил что сильно сжимают мышщы шеи, они как будто тянут за уши вниз. Прошел УЗИ сосудов шеи и головы, отклонений нет.
Встает вопрос, в чем проблема? в остеохондрозе, спазме мышщ или что то еще
П.с. после плавания проблема с заложенностью и гул частично уходит, также как после прогревания мышщ шеи.
Надеюсь на ваши ответы, может кто то с таким сталкивался. Что делать в такой ситуации? я уже запутался чего лечить.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## La murr (28 Ноя 2015)

*Андрей101*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## ВераН (28 Ноя 2015)

Андрей101 написал(а):


> Надеюсь на ваши ответы, может кто то с таким сталкивался. Что делать в такой ситуации? я уже запутался чего лечить.


*Андрей101*, нейросенсорная тугоухость не лечится, но её надо контролировать. Если поймёте, что есть проблемы с общением ( разборчивость речи) надо слухопротезироваться качественными слуховыми аппаратами у опытного сурдолога. Если вы чем-нибудь злоупотребляете (табак, алкоголь, соль, острое, кофеин) - бросайте.


Андрей101 написал(а):


> год назад начался сильный гул в ухе, со снижением слуха, патологии по ушам нет, диагностировали НСТ, пошел лечиться после 2,5 недель, положили в стационар прокапали винпоцитин, пирацитам и актовигин с витаминов Б, в течении 10 дней.


Лечили вас не правильно. Первое и самое важное средство - это гормоны в/в.

А что делать с шейным остеохондрозом вам скажут консультанты форума.
_мм_


----------



## Андрей101 (28 Ноя 2015)

ВераН написал(а):


> *Андрей101*, нейросенсорная тугоухость не лечится, но её надо контролировать. Если поймёте, что есть проблемы с общением ( разборчивость речи) надо слухопротезироваться качественными слуховыми аппаратами у опытного сурдолога. Если вы чем-нибудь злоупотребляете (табак, алкоголь, соль, острое, кофеин) - бросайте.
> 
> Лечили вас не правильно. Первое и самое важное средство - это гормоны в/в.
> 
> ...


Ну лечили так, результат был, слух чеез полгода улучшился. Просто сейчас не понятное происходит, на фоне заложенности ушей снова появился гул, который снижает слух, один день он громкий, потом тише, потом совсем нет, не понятная картина. Раньше он или был или нет, а сейчас меняется и это все на фоне спазма мышц шеи которые очень сильно зажимают её. Ни чем не злоупотребляю)
Вот и контролируют НСТ, просто она себя сейчас ведет себя не понятным для меня образом, а понимаю когда есть гул и снижается слух, то воспален нерв, правильно? Мне сейчас прописали преднизолон, буду принимать, я понимаю это гормоны В/В?
Что самое пугает, то насколько каждое воспалени и снижения слуха, отражается на дальнейшем уровне слуха, т.е. слух будет постепенно снижаться в течении сколька лет или месяцев или дней?
ШО я уже лечю. и мне кажется он является возбудителем НСТ.


----------



## ВераН (28 Ноя 2015)

Андрей101 написал(а):


> Мне сейчас прописали преднизолон, буду принимать, я понимаю это гормоны В/В?


Гормоны назначают внутривенно капельно в остром периоде НСТ. В 10% случаев лечение помогает. Острый период - это до месяца после падения слуха. У вас уже Хроническая НСТ - ХНСТ.


Андрей101 написал(а):


> Мне сейчас прописали преднизолон, буду принимать


Вы преднизолон пить собрались? Бред какой-то.


Андрей101 написал(а):


> ШО я уже лечю. и мне кажется он является возбудителем НСТ.


В организме всё взаимосвязано, но не до такой прямой степени. 



Андрей101 написал(а):


> Что самое пугает, то насколько каждое воспалени и снижения слуха, отражается на дальнейшем уровне слуха, т.е. слух будет постепенно снижаться в течении сколька лет или месяцев или дней?


Не надо боятся. Снизится слух или нет, этого предсказать никто не сможет.


Андрей101 написал(а):


> Ну лечили так, результат был, слух чеез полгода улучшился. Просто сейчас не понятное происходит, на фоне заложенности ушей снова появился гул, который снижает слух, один день он громкий, потом тише, потом совсем нет, не понятная картина. Раньше он или был или нет, а сейчас меняется и это все на фоне спазма мышц шеи которые очень сильно зажимают её.


Как только привыкните к ушному шуму, то и небольшое падение слуха не будет вам докучать. Потом и про шею забудете.


Андрей101 написал(а):


> Ни чем не злоупотребляю)


Похвально


----------



## ВераН (28 Ноя 2015)

Андрей101 написал(а):


> Мне сейчас прописали преднизолон, буду принимать, я понимаю это гормоны В/В?


Гормоны назначают внутривенно капельно в остром периоде НСТ. В 10% случаев лечение помогает. Острый период - это до месяца после падения слуха. У вас уже Хроническая НСТ - ХНСТ.


Андрей101 написал(а):


> Мне сейчас прописали преднизолон, буду принимать


Вы преднизолон пить собрались? Бред какой-то.


Андрей101 написал(а):


> ШО я уже лечю. и мне кажется он является возбудителем НСТ.


В организме всё взаимосвязано, но не до такой прямой степени. 



Андрей101 написал(а):


> Что самое пугает, то насколько каждое воспалени и снижения слуха, отражается на дальнейшем уровне слуха, т.е. слух будет постепенно снижаться в течении сколька лет или месяцев или дней?


Не надо боятся. Снизится слух или нет, этого предсказать никто не сможет.


Андрей101 написал(а):


> Ну лечили так, результат был, слух чеез полгода улучшился. Просто сейчас не понятное происходит, на фоне заложенности ушей снова появился гул, который снижает слух, один день он громкий, потом тише, потом совсем нет, не понятная картина. Раньше он или был или нет, а сейчас меняется и это все на фоне спазма мышц шеи которые очень сильно зажимают её.


Как только привыкните к ушному шуму, то и небольшое падение слуха не будет вам докучать. Потом и про шею забудете.


Андрей101 написал(а):


> Ни чем не злоупотребляю)


Похвально


----------



## Андрей101 (28 Ноя 2015)

ВераН написал(а):


> Гормоны назначают внутривенно капельно в остром периоде НСТ. В 10% случаев лечение помогает. Острый период - это до месяца после падения слуха. У вас уже Хроническая НСТ - ХНСТ.
> Вы преднизолон пить собрались? Бред какой-то.
> В организме всё взаимосвязано, но не до такой прямой степени.
> 
> ...


Могу привести пример, в конце августа, начались сдавливание шеи и сразу появился гул и снижение слуха, еще и эмоциональное состояние хромало, пролечился убрал гул, слух восстановился. Через месяц решил сделать массаж, после 2 сеанса снова скованность шеи и гул со снижением слуха, снова лечимся. Можно вывести закономерноость, как только сковывает шея, тянет за ушами появляется заложеность как в самолете и появляется гул, это уже не один раз так. Получается НСТ сразу появляется когда нарушается либо иннервация либо кровопоток.
Касательно преднизолона, то можный ЛОР сказал так употреблять, я тут не при чем. Капельницы сказала не о чем) хотя мне они помогают.


----------



## ВераН (28 Ноя 2015)

Андрей101 написал(а):


> Касательно преднизолона, то можный ЛОР сказал так употреблять, я тут не при чем.


Насчёт "употреблять преднизолон", я бы у другого ЛОРа спросила. Вам сколько лет?


----------



## Андрей101 (28 Ноя 2015)

ВераН написал(а):


> Насчёт "употреблять преднизолон", я бы у другого ЛОРа спросила. Вам сколько лет?


36, это очень известный ЛОР.И самое главное, когда первый раз была НСТ, год назад, то она была с постоянным гулом, потом он ушел, а сейчас взависемости от зажатия мышц и пережатия нервов и дает гул и снижения, меня вот это больше интересует. Прт чем это усилмвается на эмоциональной сфере.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Ноя 2015)

Так какой всё-таки диагноз установлен и в каком отделении проводилось лечение?


----------



## Андрей101 (29 Ноя 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Так какой всё-таки диагноз установлен и в каком отделении проводилось лечение?


Диагноз Лор ставит НСТ, нервапотолог ШОХ.
Главная заканомернность - полечили НСТ, убрали гул, слух восстановился, начинаю лечить ШОХ, после второго массажа снова гул и заложенность ушей и так уже 2 раза, т.е. связь прямая между обострением НСТ и ШОХ. Нашел одну статью вот там это как раз и описывается, вот выдержка с нее:
"Дело всё в том, что причина находится не в ухе, а в шейном отделе позвоночника, вернее даже в одном его сегменте между вторым и третьем шейными позвонками. Спереди этого сегмента на суставных поверхностях лежит симпатический ганглий, который обеспечивает иннервацию единственной артерии внутреннего уха. При развитии остеохондроза в этом сегменте, происходит постоянное раздражение этого ганглия и артерия внутреннего уха постоянно находится в хроническом спазме - и, постепенно, начинается понижаться слух."
И еще я заметил, что после басейна уши откладывает и гул снижается, также это происходит когда снимаем спазм мышц шеи.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Ноя 2015)

Проблема отоневрологическая, а не вертеброневрологическая. Лечиться нужно у ЛОР-врача, специализирующегося в отоневрологии.


----------



## AIR (29 Ноя 2015)

Андрей101 написал(а):


> Через месяц решаю по делать массаж воротниковой зоны т.к. надо заниматься остеохондрозом, но получается очень интересная вещь, после 2 массажа, снова появляется гул в ухе и заложенность ушей, при чем с утра очень сильно шумит к вечеру гул уменьшается, соотвесвенно и слух восстанавливается и так на протяжении 6 дней.


Если  массаж избыточной интенсивности,  то увеличение притока крови увеличит отечность тканей и усиление симптомов. ..  Если работать на верхние - шейном отделе и прилегающих участках черепа мягко , осторожно и расслабляюще, то можно убрать заложенность,  можно также даже уменьшить гул и в какой то мере , если повезет, даже улучшить слух в благоприятных ситуациях..


----------



## Андрей101 (29 Ноя 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Проблема отоневрологическая, а не вертеброневрологическая. Лечиться нужно у ЛОР-врача, специализирующегося в отоневрологии.


В целом согласен с Вами, но тут какая закономерность, что гул и снижение слуха появляется либо после эмоционального стресса, либо после массажа, соответсвенно спазмируют мышцы шеи и сдавливают позвонки или нервы и соответсвенно имеем что имем, при чем уже не раз доказано. Поэтому думаю надо исходить что провоцирует обострение НСТ и проводить комплексное лечение и НСТ и ШОХ.
Самый интересный факт, что с утра жуткий гул и заложенность, к вечеру все отпускает.


AIR написал(а):


> Если  массаж избыточной интенсивности,  то увеличение притока крови увеличит отечность тканей и усиление симптомов. ..  Если работать на верхние - шейном отделе и прилегающих участках черепа мягко , осторожно и расслабляюще, то можно убрать заложенность,  можно также даже уменьшить гул и в какой то мере , если повезет, даже улучшить слух в благоприятных ситуациях..


Первый раз был избыточной, потом уже более мягкий, но все равно мышцами нужно заниматься, чтобы они были в тонусе, тем более и стрессы мне сильно зажимают их. Я улучшал слух, с помощью капельниц и работы с шеей, массаж легкий и блокады.


----------



## Андрей101 (13 Дек 2015)

Пропил курс преднизолона, гул ушел и слух улучшился, но через неделю снова скованность мыщц и вернулся гул и снижение слуха, прямо загадка какая то. снова обратился к ЛОРу, она сказала что слуховой нерв ни как не зависет от шейного отдела, он там просто анатомически не прходит, но при этом у меня на лицо связь шей и снижения слуха. Совсем запутался помгите разобраться, может сделать надо еще какие то исследования?


----------



## АлексД (5 Фев 2020)

@Андрей101, добрый день! подскажи пожалуйста как обстоять дела с ухом сейчас? Абсолютно такая же проблема, хотел пообщаться, спасибо!


----------

